# Massey 1100



## garney67 (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking at buying a 1100 with a loader the owner wants 5000 wondering if that is a good price. He also tells me that the steering is stiff in the winter and fine in the summer. I was wondering if anybody had any ideas on what this could be and how to fix it. I'm new to the forum and any help would be appreciated, 


Sent from my SM-T210R using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

